

No More Out-of-Date Contacts (iPhone app: Reach Network) - dytsai
http://www.reachme.co/

======
matcha
This app attempts to make an interesting paradigm shift on how people manage
their contacts. Traditionally, people backup and manually update their
contacts when they are passively informed. Now with Reach, contact is managed
by owner himself, so people can just focus on managing relationship instead of
entering contact.

